

Female dev's outburst against Torvalds was planned - lobotryas
http://www.itwire.com/opinion-and-analysis/open-sauce/60866-female-devs-outburst-against-torvalds-was-planned

======
afc
> Essentially, Sharp is trying to do what many women are doing these days -
> push an organisation or project to function in a way that they dictate.

Seriously?

While the arguments against swearing in the LKML strike me as lame, at best, I
find the "see, what can we expect from women" attitude of this article much
worse. It could just point out how absurd Sharp's position is (from the
author's perspective) but this sexist crap just makes the article very weak
IMO.

~~~
anon1385
The arguments are not about 'swearing'. The arguments are about bullying and
rudeness, both of which can happen without swearing.

~~~
hannibal5
I have never seen Linus bullying anyone and I have been reading LKML for long
time. When he is rude there is always intention of changing the actions of
people, not some personal picking of people.

His behavior is honest and effective way to make people change their behavior.
It's also tied to his person. It's not leadership method that can be
generalized well.

------
velodrome
Bad code is bad code. This is not a gender issue.

------
claudius
Well, what exactly do you expect from people consorting with openly sexist
organisations?

------
secure
Why is writing criticism and announcing it in social media (what the article
seems to call “planned”) a bad thing?

> Essentially, Sharp is trying to do what many women are doing these days -
> push an organisation or project to function in a way that they dictate.

Citation needed.

Overall, this article adds nothing new to the debate.

~~~
claudius
> Why is writing criticism and announcing it in social media (what the article
> seems to call “planned”) a bad thing?

It might explain why this absolutely harmless banter between Greg and Linus
was used to set off the whole discussion. Reading ‘advocating violence’ into
Linus’ mail really makes much more sense if Sarah was just looking for a
reason to fire off her previously-planned texts.

------
hannibal5
Whenever female tries something misguided, it's female thing. When men do
that, they are just individual assholes. Feminist might write the same article
about Linus called "Male outburst faces opposition."

I admit that there may be correlation why Sharp is so vocally upset and his
sex, but it's not the main issue. The issue is that he and some other people
don't have experience of working in environment where raw and frank
communication works well. Their only experience is from situations and
cultures where it don't work.

Basically LKML has similar culture like highly competitive firms have in their
boardrooms (Apple, MS, GE). If you fuck up and don't correct your behavior,
you should feel hurt and miserable. The assumption is that people treat strong
and emotionally loaded feedback as challenge and don't need affirmation for
their self worth from the boss. This does not work in 9-5 jobs where people
treat works as way to feed their family, of course.

 __Swearing is the only language spoken proficiently by programmers. __

------
static_typed
The biggest hurdle to women in the world of work, tech and everything is other
women. The shrieking vocal minority of gynosaurs make life much harder for the
majority who work hard and would like to be recognised for their contributions
and achievements.

The feminist dogma has always been about telling others (especially women)
what they shouldn't or couldn't do, rather than any kind of empowerment, well
apart from the ego trip of a few of the most hardcore and ardent campaigners
when they managed to get a law passed or some organisation to change how they
operate based on their narrow view of the world.

